# looking for info on W8's



## daniel_san (Feb 20, 2009)

I am looking to get a bigger car. I currently have a MK4 jetta and have been looking at the W8 Passat's with 4motion. I'm looking for insight on what to look for or peoples opinions of them.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## slickshifter (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (daniel_san)*

i'm actually considering getting one myself so i'd like to know the answer to this.
also, wut companies make/sell mods for the W8's (if any).
i tried doing a search but u can't search using 2 characters (W8)....


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (slickshifter)*

My W8 has 118k miles on her and I love that car to death. I purchased my car in with 10k on her as a demo. Ive owned several VWs and one Subaru (one was enough) and this is by far my favorite car. I must emphasize however that you have to love that car to own it or its going to own you and your bank account. They are great machines with few problems but the problems that are most common also come with a near 8,000 dollar price tag. Cam adjusters are notorious for failing and are about 7000 and some change to repair. Im an exception to the rule that mine have not failed. I have also changed my oil with Mobil 1 0W-40 every 3K with no exceptions, the car holds 9 1/4 qts at 7 dollars a qt and 17$ oil filter. Torque converters are another issue though mines only failed once. At 118k im looking at replacing all of my motors for my climatronic as most of them have failed and click or hiss at 40mph and above from air forcing through them. My wheel bearings have just begun to wharble a bit and ive replaced my shocks. My rotors are about to be replaced as all 4 have lips on them and i eat break pads almost as fast as gas, not really but plan to replace every 30-60k depending on driving habits. there are very few mods for the car and I would not recommend any except maybe the exhaust from remus which is a cat back and about a grand not including shipping. There is also a chip from GAIC but I wouldnt, it raises the power band and gives you more peak power but in a more narrow band (info from another chipped W8). You have to remove the air plenum just to replace the spark plugs. It is very expensive to drive this car and alot of the work requires you to drop the sub frame and engine to get to. 
As for the good- This car handles quite well for its weight and size and accelerates from 0-60 smoothly and fast but not exceptionally, she then accelerates from 60-120 almost as quick and that is where she preforms exceptionally. The car is a cruiser at heart and offers a very comfortable ride with alot of highway balls. It is as solid at 130 (governed) as it is at 60. Ive driven alot of cars that felt like waivering, fluttering marshmallows above 100mph. My car is a pleasure to drive in the snow and again quite solid (My Nokians take some credit). I would not recommend this car to anyone that wants to mod it or race it as it wasnt meant for that life, but for perspective, from 0-100 the previous STi will beat a W8 by about 2 car lengths with the W8 only benning to keep even at about 80. From 60 to top end the STi pulls on the W8 briefly and about 80 the W8 begins to walk on the STi. Both cars were stock aside from K&N filters in the factory air box. Again I love my W8 but she is as expensive and unpredictable much like my wife. There are almost no minor repairs to be made below 100k which is typical but again I cant stress enough that the cam adjusters are expected to fail as well as the troque converter. If you buy the car add about 15,000 to what ever you pay and ask if thats worth it to you, it was to me. There are a few minor things I have left out or forgotten but if you can accept the cam adjuster issue then swallowing the rest is a much smaller pill. 
Respectfully,
Dave


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (vertigoeffect)*

I love my w8!! The car was my dream and im very lucky to own it! They are expensive to repair but you can save a ton of money by being patient and finding a good deal. I purchased mine with the cam adjusters already replaced and a platinum warranty till 100k miles. If you can find a six speed like mine then go for it because then you have no torque converter to deal with and the 6 spd is faster!! All in all i definitely recommend getting one just be smart when you purchase.


----------



## slickshifter (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (UNFw8fourmotion)*

i appreciate the info from both u guys...honestly i'm not sure if i wana take the risk of getting a W8. i love the fact that few ppl have them (or even know wut they are) but those repair costs scare the bejeesus out of me! i can't find one with a warranty and i can't afford to repair cam adjusters if thats the cost.
i'm having such a hard time figuring out wut car I want


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (slickshifter)*

Yea I guess I didnt sugar coat much did I. Just so you know I really love these cars but its sad to see the ones that get auctioned because the owner was unaware of what they were getting into. If you are prepared for it and have the warranty then the car is a dream to drive and extremely competitive with cars in its class. Its also one of a kind and it was a "test bed" for the Phaeton so it has a tremendous amount of unseen technology lurking inside. Good luck to you.


----------



## daniel_san (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (vertigoeffect)*

thanks guys. i have my work cut out for me researching and finding a good car


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (vertigoeffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vertigoeffect* »_My W8 has 118k miles on her and I love that car to death. I purchased my car in with 10k on her as a demo. Ive owned several VWs and one Subaru (one was enough) and this is by far my favorite car. I must emphasize however that you have to love that car to own it or its going to own you and your bank account. They are great machines with few problems but the problems that are most common also come with a near 8,000 dollar price tag. Cam adjusters are notorious for failing and are about 7000 and some change to repair. Im an exception to the rule that mine have not failed. I have also changed my oil with Mobil 1 0W-40 every 3K with no exceptions, the car holds 9 1/4 qts at 7 dollars a qt and 17$ oil filter. Torque converters are another issue though mines only failed once. At 118k im looking at replacing all of my motors for my climatronic as most of them have failed and click or hiss at 40mph and above from air forcing through them. My wheel bearings have just begun to wharble a bit and ive replaced my shocks. My rotors are about to be replaced as all 4 have lips on them and i eat break pads almost as fast as gas, not really but plan to replace every 30-60k depending on driving habits. there are very few mods for the car and I would not recommend any except maybe the exhaust from remus which is a cat back and about a grand not including shipping. There is also a chip from GAIC but I wouldnt, it raises the power band and gives you more peak power but in a more narrow band (info from another chipped W8). You have to remove the air plenum just to replace the spark plugs. It is very expensive to drive this car and alot of the work requires you to drop the sub frame and engine to get to. 
As for the good- This car handles quite well for its weight and size and accelerates from 0-60 smoothly and fast but not exceptionally, she then accelerates from 60-120 almost as quick and that is where she preforms exceptionally. The car is a cruiser at heart and offers a very comfortable ride with alot of highway balls. It is as solid at 130 (governed) as it is at 60. Ive driven alot of cars that felt like waivering, fluttering marshmallows above 100mph. My car is a pleasure to drive in the snow and again quite solid (My Nokians take some credit). I would not recommend this car to anyone that wants to mod it or race it as it wasnt meant for that life, but for perspective, from 0-100 the previous STi will beat a W8 by about 2 car lengths with the W8 only benning to keep even at about 80. From 60 to top end the STi pulls on the W8 briefly and about 80 the W8 begins to walk on the STi. Both cars were stock aside from K&N filters in the factory air box. Again I love my W8 but she is as expensive and unpredictable much like my wife. There are almost no minor repairs to be made below 100k which is typical but again I cant stress enough that the cam adjusters are expected to fail as well as the troque converter. If you buy the car add about 15,000 to what ever you pay and ask if thats worth it to you, it was to me. There are a few minor things I have left out or forgotten but if you can accept the cam adjuster issue then swallowing the rest is a much smaller pill. 
Respectfully,
Dave

Very informative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (155VERT83)*

I don't know how you guys own these things







My old 180k mile e30 and 180k mile Altima cost me less than $500 a year on maintenance and have never broken down on me.


_Modified by Sagaris at 7:53 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (Sagaris)*

How 
_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_I don't know how you guys own these things







My old 180k mile e30 and 180k mile Altima cost me less than $500 a year on maintenance and have never broken down on me.

_Modified by Sagaris at 7:53 PM 11-19-2009_

I bought my 2002 W8 in 2004 for $25K and it had 18K miles on it.
Since then my out of pocket repair cost is over $17,000.00. That would be over $30,000.00 out of pocket had it not been for the factory warranty and the $4,800.00 extended warranty I bought.
Divide $42,000.00 by 54 months and you get $777.00 per month. 
Now throw in the $90.00 oil change (doing it myself) every 60 days for 54 months. That's for real synthetic oil and not Mobil1. That's another $2,500.00. That totals $823.00/month.
A BRAND NEW BMW 550I xDIVE is only $509/month for 3 full years and all the oil changes are FREE!!! Trust me, the 550I will run circles around the W8. I would be $16,000.00 richer today had I leased a 5series BMW 4 years ago.


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (un4givun2)*

I would love to own a new Touareg but for the same reasons posted above, I think I will be looking at the new Land Cruiser or X5. I am sure the W8 is wonderful to drive if the cost doesnt bother you.


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

I am selling mine. I love the car, and it has been an awesome car to drive.
http://w8forum.dk/forum_posts....--11k


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: looking for info on W8's (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_I would love to own a new Touareg but for the same reasons posted above, I think I will be looking at the new Land Cruiser or X5. I am sure the W8 is wonderful to drive if the cost doesnt bother you. 

I personally would love to have an older Touareg with the turbo diesel V10 that has over 500ft/lb of torque, but I'm having to rethink the way I buy vehicles. After owning this cash monster W8 I'm seriously thinking about buying something with a very low maintenance cost.
For example: The 1993 Caprice Classic that I owned for 10 years before trading it in on this 2002 W8 only had the radiator, brake rotors, brake pads, spark plugs, and pitman arm replaced. That car had over 150K miles on it. I had less than $1,000.00 of maintenance expenses over 10 years. I would have kept the car, but in Memphis I looked like a gangster cruising around in that thing. So I got a VW Station Wagon called a W8. What a P.O.S.!!!! The dealer that took my Caprice in on a trade sold my Caprice the next day!!


----------

